# For Chapman Transfers: Does the listing of Intended Start Date Meaning You Got In?



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 26, 2008)

For those of you who may have received your decisions, the intended start date was not there before. It was blank. Now it says Intended Start Term: 2008 Fall - ORANGE Campus. Does this confirm that I got in for those of you who've gotten in before?


----------



## SD Grad (May 26, 2008)

I think it should say admission approved.  But it may be worth an email or call to the grad assistants; I'm not an expert by any means!  Good luck...


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 26, 2008)

> Originally posted by SD Grad:
> I think it should say admission approved.  But it may be worth an email or call to the grad assistants; I'm not an expert by any means!  Good luck...



Yeah, I think the Intended Start Time was something they filled in on everybody's page...I'll probably know my decision by tomorrow or the end of this week. Thanks


----------



## ChrisAndy (May 27, 2008)

It seems to me only a couple of people have reported "Admission Approved", and it was unclear as to whether or not they received an e-mail or letter from school yet. "Intended Start Date" was blank for me on Friday, when my "Admission Status" changed to "Decision Complete". Then, yesterday, my Intended Start Dated changed from being blank to "Intended Start Date - 2008 Fall. Orange Campus". 

I have a feeling its probably a good sign, but why would it indicate being waitlisted? And I'm pretty sure that Orange Campus is the undergrad, not grad school. Either way, I'm going to wait a few hours and see if either my status changes and if I get something in the mailbox. If not I'll call the admin office.


----------



## ? (May 27, 2008)

Quit freaking out. It's annoying. I work in the chapman admissions department, and I can tell you if you got in. Just send me a PM with your first and last name, date of birth, social security number, credit card number, secret question, secret answer, and secret crush.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by ChrisAndy:
> It seems to me only a couple of people have reported "Admission Approved", and it was unclear as to whether or not they received an e-mail or letter from school yet. "Intended Start Date" was blank for me on Friday, when my "Admission Status" changed to "Decision Complete". Then, yesterday, my Intended Start Dated changed from being blank to "Intended Start Date - 2008 Fall. Orange Campus".
> 
> I have a feeling its probably a good sign, but why would it indicate being waitlisted? And I'm pretty sure that Orange Campus is the undergrad, not grad school. Either way, I'm going to wait a few hours and see if either my status changes and if I get something in the mailbox. If not I'll call the admin office.



I'm taking it as a good sign as well. I second what you said about why it would indicate wait listing. I'm supposed to be getting my letter this week anyway. I think we should all just be patient.


----------



## KLondon (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by ?:
> Quit freaking out. It's annoying. I work in the chapman admissions department, and I can tell you if you got in. Just send me a PM with your first and last name, date of birth, social security number, credit card number, secret question, secret answer, and secret crush.



I think it's funny that you registered just to post this comment.


----------



## blsdmf13 (May 27, 2008)

Just thought I would let you know, the same thing happened on my web advisor, the Intended Start date was added, however my decision is still pending.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2008)

Got my letter in the mail. Didn't get in this semester. I'm applying in the Spring.  This is good because it gives me more time to plan certain things.


----------



## armen (May 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.

I'm thinking about applying for Spring too. Now we're in competition.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I'm thinking about applying for Spring too. Now we're in competition.



I don't compete. When you're in a state of competition, you are in a state of resistance, which says "there's not enough space for me." Therefore, you attract that to yourself. 

Ehh, *SHRUGS.* No big deal. This gives me plenty of time to write essays for TV Production, instead of film production.  Plus, it gives me  time to look into other schools.


----------



## spitefire (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone still have a "File Complete, Decision Pending" notice on WebAdvisor?


----------



## armen (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> I don't compete. When you're in a state of competition, you are in a state of resistance, which says "there's not enough space for me." Therefore, you attract that to yourself.
> 
> Ehh, *SHRUGS.* No big deal. This gives me plenty of time to write essays for TV Production, instead of film production.  Plus, it gives me  time to look into other schools.



Other schools?


----------



## Tickpaintball (May 27, 2008)

My Chapman web advisor still says decision pending along with the intended start date message. 

I was told late Friday that the DVD I sent in was scheduled for review. I wasn't expecting any news till after the holiday but the intended start date showed up early Monday morning. At least that's when I noticed it.  

So I don't know. Wait and see I guess.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2008)

> Other schools?



Uh-huh. There are other colleges I could look into, you know.


----------



## armen (May 27, 2008)

I guess I sort of blocked out that idea because of Chapman.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> I guess I sort of blocked out that idea because of Chapman.



I made that same mistake with UCLA. I'm hunting down other schools to see if there are better schools with programs that I feel good about.


----------



## linsper23 (May 27, 2008)

Well well! I notice some of you are now applying to the Spring semester. I plan on applying then too. We shall see who gets in. Mwhahaha. I'm applying for Film Production. I hope to get my stuff in by July. Just a little tip-the earlier, the better because of rolling admissions. It's more likely you will get in if you do apply early. 

Oh yeah, Celestially's rejection made me less comfortable because I have the same GPA as her(3.3). Hopefully with the summer courses I'm taking, I'll get it up to a 3.4.


----------



## armen (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, my stats are similar but it's much more than a GPA they're looking for.

I'm not sure if I want to apply for Spring but we'll see what happens during the process. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by linsper23:
> Well well! I notice some of you are now applying to the Spring semester. I plan on applying then too. We shall see who gets in. Mwhahaha. I'm applying for Film Production. I hope to get my stuff in by July. Just a little tip-the earlier, the better because of rolling admissions. It's more likely you will get in if you do apply early.



If you read the website, they're not coming out with instructions until September. And what's with the competitive attitude? Are we all forgetting that the industry is about collaboration? We should be supporting each other, not competing. 



> Oh yeah, Celestially's rejection made me less comfortable because I have the same GPA as her(3.3). Hopefully with the summer courses I'm taking, I'll get it up to a 3.4.



If you think you'll be admitted on GPA alone, you're sadly mistaken. Read the FAQ's on this website http://ftv.chapman.edu/ VERY carefully. By the way, my GPA is a 3.1.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 26, 2008)

For those of you who may have received your decisions, the intended start date was not there before. It was blank. Now it says Intended Start Term: 2008 Fall - ORANGE Campus. Does this confirm that I got in for those of you who've gotten in before?


----------



## linsper23 (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by linsper23:
> Well well! I notice some of you are now applying to the Spring semester. I plan on applying then too. We shall see who gets in. Mwhahaha. I'm applying for Film Production. I hope to get my stuff in by July. Just a little tip-the earlier, the better because of rolling admissions. It's more likely you will get in if you do apply early.



If you read the website, they're not coming out with instructions until September. And what's with the competitive attitude? Are we all forgetting that the industry is about collaboration? We should be supporting each other, not competing. 



> Oh yeah, Celestially's rejection made me less comfortable because I have the same GPA as her(3.3). Hopefully with the summer courses I'm taking, I'll get it up to a 3.4.



If you think you'll be admitted on GPA alone, you're sadly mistaken. Read the FAQ's on this website http://ftv.chapman.edu/ VERY carefully. By the way, my GPA is a 3.1. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I didn't mean to put off a competitive attitude. Sorry if it came off that way. And for some reason, I thought you had a 3.3. I must've read that somewhere else. Hmm. I've been reading a bunch of boards lately with "chances" thread on College Discussions so I probably have gotten confused. Anyways, good luck if you apply for Spring.


----------



## ? (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> I don't compete. When you're in a state of competition, you are in a state of resistance, which says "there's not enough space for me." Therefore, you attract that to yourself.



In light of your recent failure, it might be time to abandon the self-empowering values of "The Secret" in favor of a more practical belief system, such as Alchemy or islamofascism.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by linsper23:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by linsper23:
> Well well! I notice some of you are now applying to the Spring semester. I plan on applying then too. We shall see who gets in. Mwhahaha. I'm applying for Film Production. I hope to get my stuff in by July. Just a little tip-the earlier, the better because of rolling admissions. It's more likely you will get in if you do apply early.



If you read the website, they're not coming out with instructions until September. And what's with the competitive attitude? Are we all forgetting that the industry is about collaboration? We should be supporting each other, not competing. 



> Oh yeah, Celestially's rejection made me less comfortable because I have the same GPA as her(3.3). Hopefully with the summer courses I'm taking, I'll get it up to a 3.4.



If you think you'll be admitted on GPA alone, you're sadly mistaken. Read the FAQ's on this website http://ftv.chapman.edu/ VERY carefully. By the way, my GPA is a 3.1. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I didn't mean to put off a competitive attitude. Sorry if it came off that way. And for some reason, I thought you had a 3.3. I must've read that somewhere else. Hmm. I've been reading a bunch of boards lately with "chances" thread on College Discussions so I probably have gotten confused. Anyways, good luck if you apply for Spring. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Don't be sorry.  You're fine. I'm just making stuff known so you and others are aware. Didn't mean to come off as harsh.


----------



## armen (May 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by ?:In light of your recent failure, it might be time to abandon the self-empowering values of "The Secret" in favor of a more practical belief system, such as Alchemy or islamofascism.



You need to stop because nobody really cares about people like you.


----------



## Tickpaintball (May 27, 2008)

I just checked with my girlfriend, who had also applied to Chapman for the fall (graduate program).

Her web advisor has been at decision complete for over two weeks now (she has not been contacted by the school since she dropped off her application), but the intended start date notice just showed up on her page within the last day or so. 

So maybe its a standard notice and Chapman is just now getting it posted to everyones advisor (behind schedule due to those technical problems perhaps?) 

Just a thought.  The wait continues.  

Have a great night people!


----------



## ChrisAndy (May 27, 2008)

Barven Armen. Enchbes es? Tun al hayeran ga hosis? 

I called the school today and the lady chose her words carefully. It seems to me that the updating Intended Start Date may/may not have been a generic add-on to everyone's apps. I think my app may have just been sent out today (Tuesday), so hopefully I'll get in within the next few days. I got waitlisted at USC so I think the odds are in favor of Chapman letting me in...


----------



## armen (May 27, 2008)

Ayo!

Good to see an Armenian on here. Good luck with everything!


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2008)

Good luck to everyone! I hope to see you all in the Spring!


----------



## mikeg (May 28, 2008)

I'm applying in the spring as well.  Does anyone know how many students they let in each spring?  I believe for fall, it's around 50 transfers.


----------



## ? (May 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> Good luck to everyone! I hope to see you all in the Spring!



Judging from your avatar, I hope to see you in a "The Downward Spiral"-era Nine Inch Nails video!


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by mikeg:
> I'm applying in the spring as well.  Does anyone know how many students they let in each spring?  I believe for fall, it's around 50 transfers.



I think it says on their website...and if I remember correctly, I think it was around half the students they would regularly admit in the Fall.


----------



## KLondon (May 28, 2008)

I got rejected as well.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by KLondon:
> I got rejected as well.



I'm sorry to hear that. That just means that there is something better in store for you.


----------



## linsper23 (May 28, 2008)

If it is around half for Fall, then do 295/2 and that's 147.5. I got the number 295 from the Chapman booklet they sent me in the mail about transfers accepted in fall 2007.


----------



## armen (May 28, 2008)

According to Chapman's website, it says:

The fall numbers for freshman are:

Film production: 100
Film studies: 20
Digital arts: 20
Public relations and advertising: 30
Screenwriting: 30
Television and broadcast journalism: 30

For transfers in the fall:

Film production: 30
Film studies: 10
Digital arts: 15
Public relations and advertising: 20
Screenwriting: 20
Television and broadcast journalism: 20

So that's roughly 230 freshman's and 115 transfer students.


----------



## mikeg (May 28, 2008)

Yes, but it also says that they rarely accept film production majors in the spring.
I wonder if rarely means that they don't accept anyone certain years.


----------



## armen (May 28, 2008)

Well, I am applying as film production. I may as well just apply for Fall.


----------



## mikeg (May 28, 2008)

I would love to apply for Fall of next year.  The only problem I have is, the school that I'm currently attending requires me to take some film courses that I don't think will transfer to Chapman.  So, by applying in the spring I would be losing less credits.  I hope that Chapman takes that into consideration.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by mikeg:
> Yes, but it also says that they rarely accept film production majors in the spring.
> I wonder if rarely means that they don't accept anyone certain years.



It still wouldn't hurt to apply. I originally applied to Film Production. Next Spring I'm applying for TV Production.


----------



## armen (May 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:It still wouldn't hurt to apply. I originally applied to Film Production. Next Spring I'm applying for TV Production.



With what I've read from your posts, you have a vivid imagination and for some reason, I see you working on Tim Burton style films. I don't know, but it'd be interesting to see you working in TV production. Hmm..


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 26, 2008)

For those of you who may have received your decisions, the intended start date was not there before. It was blank. Now it says Intended Start Term: 2008 Fall - ORANGE Campus. Does this confirm that I got in for those of you who've gotten in before?


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:It still wouldn't hurt to apply. I originally applied to Film Production. Next Spring I'm applying for TV Production.



With what I've read from your posts, you have a vivid imagination and for some reason, I see you working on Tim Burton style films. I don't know, but it'd be interesting to see you working in TV production. Hmm.. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thank you.  I'm working on a couple of projects right now. I'm writing some spec scripts, an original TV series, and a comic. You're close with the Tim Burton comment. I love Dark Comedy and that is precisely the sub-genre I plan to work with.  

Episodic Television just resonates with me. I'll still be working with films. I just feel that I can do more with character development and evolution. I write character driven stories.


----------



## ChrisAndy (May 28, 2008)

> Originally posted by foxwithcpu:
> ChrisAndy:
> 
> I really don't know why Chapman chooses to word certain statuses so ambiguously. Even though I am applying to grad school, the exact same thing that has happened for you (regarding your webadvisor) has happened to me... at pretty much the same time.  I can only tell you that... in my own experience... it means a wait listed status.
> ...



Yeah, it looks like other people on here received the same message without getting accepted, so it just is a generic message they only recently added on. I'm still waiting for my letter in the mail, which is probably the only final proof. I have a 3.44 GPA and got put on USC's waitlist, so I think I can get into Chapman. Hopefully I'll get the letter tomorrow. Good luck to you.


----------



## spitefire (Jun 4, 2008)

I am still listed as "File Complete, Decision Pending" and it is driving me nuts. Anybody else?


----------



## blsdmf (Jun 4, 2008)

same for me, called yesterday and they said "within a couple of weeks"


----------



## Tickpaintball (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm in the same boat.  Talked to them on friday and they told me I'm still under review.

We made it this far, whats a few more weeks right?  Yeah I know that doesn't make the wait any easier


----------

